# BIR on TSX



## Montycor (Dec 23, 2020)

BIR will be back on the TSX as of Sept 20. I have owned for some time and am curious to see what happens when its back on the market.


----------



## investor65 (Aug 3, 2021)

Montycor said:


> BIR will be back on the TSX as of Sept 20. I have owned for some time and am curious to see what happens when its back on the market.


I'm looking into alot of energy stocks right now. I hear there could be a shortage of natural gas this winter. I like uranium, natural gas and oilsands.

I like BIR, PEY and ARX.


----------



## Montycor (Dec 23, 2020)

investor55 said:


> I'm looking into alot of energy stocks right now. I hear there could be a shortage of natural gas this winter. I like uranium, natural gas and oilsands.
> 
> I like BIR, PEY and ARX.


we bought BIR at 65 cents I think it has another dollar at least one more dollar to move up. I always avoided energy stocks ,but some of the companies were devasted a year ago.Timing is everthing.We are in the gas area and think there is still up side on some of the good gas producers.


----------



## investor65 (Aug 3, 2021)

I really like PEY. It's assets are right where Tourmaline's are and I think PEY could get bought 


Montycor said:


> we bought BIR at 65 cents I think it has another dollar at least one more dollar to move up. I always avoided energy stocks ,but some of the companies were devasted a year ago.Timing is everthing.We are in the gas area and think there is still up side on some of the good gas producers.


Can I ask your biggest reasons for being bullish on BIR over other gas producers like TOU and PEY?


----------



## Montycor (Dec 23, 2020)

investor55 said:


> I really like PEY. It's assets are right where Tourmaline's are and I think PEY could get bought
> 
> Can I ask your biggest reasons for being bullish on BIR over other gas producers like TOU and PEY?


I also own TOU.I know a bit more about BIR, where they are drilling etc, but we bought on gut feel which is a poor way to decide, but worked well this time. Will watch BIR for a while then out and go to MAW104.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Birchcliff Energy was removed from the S&P Index in September 2019 when it traded at $2.20 a share. It is now being added at $6.28 a share almost exactly 2 years later.

It's only 185% return in 2 years when the index returned 25%. Whoops. Sometimes, indexes get it wrong with their active investing.


----------



## investor65 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just discovered that BIR is completely unhedged in their gas production, meaning they can take full advantaged of any gas price spikes that happen this winter.



https://seekingalpha.com/article/4449630-birchcliff-energy-hot-growth-prospect-in-canada


----------

